# Getting Ready



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi all

Just got the delivery date for my new swit bolero 600  It should be ready next Saturday    
I've planned a mega first trip - Firstly to dave Newells for cruise control then to Vanbitz for a strikeback alarm and finally doen to cornwall for a pair of Beeny boxes - phew! 
I'm away next week so I've had to start making changes earlier than planned 8O 
Here's the result of my mornings work, this afternoon I'll remove the bush and start laying some slabs


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Swift*

Hi

Well done on the demolishon Derby! I am sure you will love your new Swift.

Russell


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Oooh! you took all your house sale frustration out on that wall.
Tommy Walsh must be quaking in his rigger boots! :wink: 
You'll need a holiday now.
Happy travels.


----------

